# Vivbuilder



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

well, the vivs are in and we are well on our way.

If anyone is looking for custom vivs or a shopfit I would highly reccomend vivbuilder. they did our shopfit for us in record time, great quality, great price and great service. will be ordering custom units for my house now!!!!

check them out - I am very very impressed and you couldn't meet nicer guys.



Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists

:no1:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

how much was it to get a shop fit? i fancy gettin one done in the reptile room can i get a way with that do you think?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

klair328 said:


> how much was it to get a shop fit? I fancy gettin one done in the reptile room can i get a way with that do you think?


You would need to contact Mike and give him dimensions etc then he would be able to give you a quote. He is very reasonable and approachable.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

who is mike? how do i get in touch? oh via that website?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep, Mike runs the business, Im pretty sure he has an email on his website.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

its a bit pricey but the vivs are amazing!! shame they only do melamine ones though..


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

*vivbuilder (re:daves new shop)*



babygyalsw2 said:


> its a bit pricey but the vivs are amazing!! shame they only do melamine ones though..


 
he's done a great job at the new shop!! wasn't pricy at all - 1/2 the price peregrine would have been and much better built and you send him a design he'll build it. 

i want him to do my whole house! and my shed! wonder what all i could fit in my loft.......


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Cool, can't wait to see it. Might get them to build my next one. Don't mean to seem like a stalker but any news on when its opening yet : victory:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

ive bought some styuff for them, called up on the phone, very ncie poeple, only for the runenrs, but there great, and not badly priced at all


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

Mikes great, only spoke to him once but he was more than nice and very helpful

I will be using him soon for some

do you have any pics of the fit he did?

thanks


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*shop*

pics should be up next week. we are just waiting for the sign to go up then we're open. woohoo!

got some lovely beasties in and can guarantee they are all *100% UK CB*

Will put livestock list up on monday!


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Wow! be nice to see that down here. Weldone for getting CB!
:no1:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Cool. Can't wait till Monday :grin1:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*open date - 24th may*

*OPEN DATE SET FOR 24TH MAY. IF YOU ARE UP BY BEFORE GIVE US A KNOCK AND COME IN FOR A NOSEY!*


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Excellent 2 days after my birthday :grin1: Hopefully ill get the day off work :smile:


----------



## fatcollared (May 5, 2007)

Jinx said:


> Wow! be nice to see that down here. Weldone for getting CB!
> :no1:


 
don't mind paying a little more if i know i'm getting decent reps. had some dodgy dealings with other exotics suppliers and WC beasts.

its CB all the way for me. keep us up to date with lists please


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

i wonder how much theuy`ll charge me for an 8ft x 3ft x 2ft? lol


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

that price was for a solid built. can get aquapac type much cheaper but wouldn't reccomend it - they fall apart after 6 months!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Any idea what kind of morphs (corns/royals(if any?)) you'll have in stock?


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Will you have any exo-terra terrariums and heat mats. Also do you take plastic or is it just cash :grin1:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

we take all plastic. have exo-terra heatmats but do not have exo-terra vivs but can order if u want. got baby and subadult *CAPTIVE BRED (NOT CF) ROYALS* in stock.

if you want anything particular let me know and i will get it in.this applies to livestock and dry goods.


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Any idea what kind of morphs (corns/royals(if any?)) you'll have in stock?


 
check post "to all scots" page 3. theres a list on there.


----------



## fatcollared (May 5, 2007)

scotshop said:


> well, the vivs are in and we are well on our way.
> 
> If anyone is looking for custom vivs or a shopfit I would highly reccomend vivbuilder. they did our shopfit for us in record time, great quality, great price and great service. will be ordering custom units for my house now!!!!
> 
> ...


 
bet you wish you never put that post up eh ? heard they've caused you no end of problems and really let you down. what happened if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

i'd really rather not be one of those people that uses the forum for bitching so i'm not going to discuss it if you don't mind. 

We are looking for another supplier for our vivs so if you know of anyone reasonably priced and RELIABLE give us a phone or PM.

cheers,

Jodie.


----------



## Simon Parker (Feb 6, 2007)

Mike from Vivbuilder came to drop off our new racks in the Pembroke store today he stayed and adjusted the shelves as I had given him a few wrong dimensions, placed all the glass vivs in place and helped out with a few other issues we had with no extra charge to ourselves. He didnt have to all this as he was only charging us for dropping off the new racks. His work is outstanding the new reptile room looks amazing and we can not recommend him highly enough.


----------

